# We’re giving €50 betting credit!



## Grimmer_66 (Oct 4, 2021)

We’re SB Invest and we would like to invite you to try our site.



Just follow these easy steps:


1. Signup in https://bit.ly/3jWHSr3


2. Publish at least 5 tips within 1 week.


3. Make sure to have a positive yield within the week!




Once you meet these requirements, we will contact you to set up your Asianconnect account or email us at support@sbinvest.com.

Note:
*One tipster account per person only
*One-time prize redemption


----------

